# Need Help!!! Camallanus infestation in a Discus tank



## hkdiscus (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 65 gallon Discus tank and have recently noticed that a few of my discus and rummy nose tetras are showing visible camallanus worms hanging out of their rear. I have been using the agleplus deworming flakes but I guess I need something like Levamisole. If anyone has any info and any advice on this, it would be greatly appreciated...Cheers..


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

back in the early 2000's I had a camallanus infestation in my fishroom.

all of a sudden it was in fish in three different tanks.

at the time, the only meds available with levamisole was a med called "Disco Med" by a company called Aquatronics which has since gone out of business.

I was unable to cure the affected fish and had to put them down. Luckily, the infestation had apparently not spread further than that.

I believe that Seachem makes a powdered med that contains levamisole that you could try, but sorry to say, the prognosis is not generally good.

you need to try and find pure levamisole and mix it in a prepared food batch and get it into the fish for best results.

this worm is a curse.

over the years I have run into it again through new fish purchased (seems to be common in south american cichlids, but quickly euthanized the new affected fish upon seeing it. its not worth the chance of an infestation again.

when you see the worm poking out, its the female worm releasing larvae into the tank. evil creatures.

quarentining doesn't work because affected fish can harbour the worm for up to 6 months before showing the worm from the anus. so even that is pretty much useless.

if it were me, I would remove the affected fish into a quarentine tank, then treat the tank and the quarentine tank with a med prep that contains levamisole and hope for the best.

good luck, sorry about your situation. I have been there.


----------



## hkdiscus (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help, I have started feeding my fish Angelplus deworming flakes that contain fenbendazole. I am going to check out for a product that has levamisole in it and see how it goes. will keep you updated.....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
You can order from Rocky Mountain Discus. They are really nice people and will ship to Canada via USPS-->Canada Post. I ordered the Dewormer and Metro meds as well as the medicated food and received it in less than a week.
--
Paul

Scroll down to the meds.
http://www.rockymountaindiscus.com/Food_and_medications.htm


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

just make sure that the meds you get have levamisole in them

according to most sources, it is the only deworming med that is effective against camallanus.


----------



## hkdiscus (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help guys, I will order some meds from there ASAP, was the dewormer from rocky mountain discus effective for you in clearing out camallanus worms and did this affect shrimps or snails in your tank as I have a tonnes of amano shrimps in my tank......


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

hkdiscus said:


> Thank you so much for your help guys, I will order some meds from there ASAP, was the dewormer from rocky mountain discus effective for you in clearing out camallanus worms and did this affect shrimps or snails in your tank as I have a tonnes of amano shrimps in my tank......


http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/ItemsForSale.html
Charles is very knowledgeable and will ship to Canada, takes a week. I use his meds for quarterly and incoming debugging. He has flub and levamisole. Both will kill invertebrates. Fenben(deworm flake) will not kill cammallanus worms. Levam must be in the water...80% water change prior and after, keep the lights off during treatment, and retreat in 2 weeks. Discus mayl be skittish and stationary during treatment. Excellent instructions in the link. 
Good luck.


----------

